# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  13/04/2017 QCOM SMART TOOL - v1.0.0.10486 - SPD SERVICE TOOL - v1.0.0.3021 Released

## mohamed73

*ADDED:*
[x] *OT-6055U / ONE TOUCH IDOL 4 LTE (CRICKET)* - DIRECT UNLOCK / FRP RESET
[x] *OT-6055 / OT-6055K / OT-6055P / OT-6055B / OT-6055D* - DIRECT UNLOCK / FRP RESET
[x] *OT-6055A / ONE TOUCH IDOL 4 LTE (BELL)* - DIRECT UNLOCK / FRP RESET
[x] *ZTE Z222 - ATT_AM_P671B41V1.0.0B13-S* - DIRECT UNLOCK
[x] *SmartTab 7 - SmartTab7-MSM8260-V03a-Feb082012-Vodafone-ES* - DIRECT UNLOCK        *LIKE 3G+ DUO*  FLASH/NV READ-WRITEFORMAT/REMOVE SECURITY CODEIMEI/BT REPAIR/CHANGE *MOVITEL M6237*  UNLOCK USING PATCHED FLASHFLASH/NV READ-WRITEFORMAT/REMOVE SECURITY CODEIMEI/BT REPAIR/CHANGE *NEW FILES ADDED TO THE SUPPORT:*  MOVITEL_M6237_EN_FR_PT-2PATCHED.spdLIKE 3G-DUO_P1911_BAND18_ZZW_SC7701_EF_DUAL_20150117.spdAZUMI_L2Z_EN_PT_ES-2PATCHED.spd     *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YouTube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

